# Carbon Clincher Wheelset - New



## manmachine (Jul 3, 2009)

*New Carbon Clincher Wheelset - $350*

*For Sale at $350.00*

*Brand New *Carbon 700c 38mm Clinchers (20mm w)
3k Matte Black, w/flat blade spokes. (20-F/24-R)
Red Novatec Hubs Shimano Cassette Hub
and Red Alloy Skewers included. Approx. 1575g









Paid $419.00 (ordered wrong set)

These would be a great spare set of Training/Race 
wheels or an upgrade at a very Low Cost.

*Somerset County NJ location*


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey, 10 or 11 speed?


----------



## manmachine (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi dk,

sent you a private message about the wheels.

Geo


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

you should not be posting sales stuff here. Take it to classifieds section.


----------



## manmachine (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL! Javol Heinrich...danke


----------

